
Zuckerberg slams Twitter as Trump plans to sign executive order on social media - Khaine
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-america/trump-to-sign-executive-order-on-social-media-on-thursday-white-house-20200528-p54x6s.html
======
Gibbon1
First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out - Because I was
not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out - Because I
was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out — Because I was not a
Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me

